# Coil Overs, is it worth it? Recommendations?



## 1966 326 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi, I have a 1966 Pontiac Tempest with a 326, picture below, and I was thinking about putting in some adjustable coil overs in the front _and_ back. I was wondering if anybody on here has done it before or if they have any recommendations as to what sets I should use. The only reason I'm doing this is because I use the car often and it lacks, like almost all muscle cars from this era, the fun steering of a newer vehicle. I thought about putting airbags in the current springs to stiffen them up, but I like the idea of having the adjustable height. Thanks!

BTW: I know it's not a GTO, and it isn't trying to be one. I always just liked the badge in the grill more than the tempest.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

These cars can be made to handle (nice looking ride by the way) and coilovers can be a significant improvement (even better if you continue and address the other suspension parts also - but be warned, none of this is cheap).

I'm not running coilovers - yet - although they're on my 'someday wish list'. I am running Spohn engineering upper and lower rear fully adjustable control arms, their front and rear sway bars, and urethane bushings in my otherwise stock front control arms. My car drives really well - nice and tight. I'm also using Strange dual adjustable shocks in the rear, single adjustable in the front, UMI rear control arm braces, and AirLift bags in the stock rear springs. All my springs are 'fresh'. 

I recommend doing what your doing. Talk to people, talk to vendors - be careful. You'll get lots of opinions and suggestions and not all of them will be good.

Bear


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice ride. However, I'd ditch the 326 emblems and go the full look with 389 emblems: RestoParts G241084: 389 V Flag" Fender Emblems 1964 Pontiac GTO/LeMans/Tempest | JEGS

I would enter a search in the search box. I recall a few others who have done the coil over conversion and seem to like it. Just make sure you get a complete kit so all parts correspond with each other and no mismatching that might not accomplish what you are looking to do.


----------

